

CEOs and 'the Candle Problem' - matthewsinclair
http://www.scilogs.com/a_mad_hemorrhage/ceos-and-the-candle-problem/

======
icu
For those reading this article, there are problem solving methods that will
give you a solution to 'the Candle Problem'. I highly recommend the McKinsey
Method and reading the book, "The McKinsey Way".

